# ANYONE Have the IRON RANCH swap dates?



## bobcycles (May 27, 2018)

Sept I'm hearing....end of Sept?

Post the details if you have them!

Thanks!


----------



## Shawn Michael (May 29, 2018)

I believe its Saturday September 15th. You can usually camp on the grounds, there is some nice trading on Friday evening. Just get there before the Canadians.
Cheers, Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (May 30, 2018)




----------



## Tim the Skid (Jun 6, 2018)

@fordmike65  you coming up this year?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 6, 2018)

Tim the Skid said:


> @fordmike65  you coming up this year?



Thinking about it...


----------



## Hobo Bill (Jun 8, 2018)

Did eye receive a wrong notice concerning the date of iron ranch...already reserved a vacation spot with family and all ...a little disappointed that i may knot attend this years frolicking ...........


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 8, 2018)

Hobo Bill said:


> Did eye receive a wrong notice concerning the date of iron ranch...already reserved a vacation spot with family and all ...a little disappointed that i may knot attend this years frolicking ...........


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jun 9, 2018)

Bill, I think you have the original flyer that was handed out last year at the swap meet. I think the 15th is the correct date.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Jun 10, 2018)

Yep tim...that's where eye snagged this flyer on my refers door...I viewed all the flyers i have back to 2003 and the iron ranch always fell on the 3rd week of septembre.....The 8th of sept. should have been a clue.....My mum was wright ...I wasent  the smartest of our bunch......adds a little laughter in this life....eh!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 14, 2018)

I'M GOING!!! I've already asked for that weekend off Thurs-Mon. Just need to buy my plane tix & I'll be all set! Can't wait!!!


----------



## Boris (Jul 14, 2018)

Hobo Bill is an institution at this event. Always delighted to see him in his RR cap, overalls, mismatced hightop Converse sneakers, and I always look forward to spending some quality time with him. I sure do hope he can attend THIS year!!!


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 14, 2018)

Bad news Dave .( not a joke).. I got some inside info on the swap future... Al Sherman has cancer and this swap more than likely will be over this year.. not sure yet because of the situation but it might more than likely will be not be on this year and the future is over no more iron ranch...so don’t get your hopes up... except for his condition of course.. my hopes and best wishes for him and his family...


----------



## Boris (Jul 14, 2018)

Thanks Mark, it needed to be said! As many people are already  aware, Alan does indeed have cancer and this may and probably will be the last Iron Ranch as we know it, if it even happens. Hopefully he will defy the odds, and Iron Ranch will go on forever!!! In the meantime, yes, our thoughts and prayers do go out to Alan and his family. And in this cutthroat hobby, I hope he will be treated with the utmost respect and consideration he has earned.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 14, 2018)

redline1968 said:


> Bad news Dave .( not a joke).. I got some inside info on the swap future... Al Sherman has cancer and this swap more than likely will be over this year.. not sure yet because of the situation but it might more than likely will be not be on this year and the future is over no more Orion ranch...so don’t get your hopes up... except for his condition of course.. my hopes and best wishes for him and his family...





Boris said:


> Thanks Mark! As many people are already  aware, indeed Alan does have cancer and this may and probably will be the last Iron Ranch as we know it. Hopefully he will defy all odds and Iron Ranch will go on forever!!! In the meantime, yes, our thoughts and prayers do go out to Alan and his family. And in this cutthroat hobby, we need to all treat him with the absolute respect and consideration he deserves.



This is another reason why I'm making an extra effort  to make it this year. It would be a shame not to. Hoping he pulls through....and is able to continue this great tradition.


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 15, 2018)

Yep I wish the best .. I was told they will be liquidating  the estate by auction.. I hope things go better as I lost my younger sister earlier this year from it.. very stressful to say the least.


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 15, 2018)

I'll be praying for Al Sherman and his family. Thanks to them, many years ago I was able to experience the coolest swap meet I've ever been to. I'll be there for sure. Thank you Sherman family. God bless you all.


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 18, 2018)

I got my tickets, I'm flying to Seattle and driving down with a friend of mine. I'm looking forward to seeing you all there. Barry


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jul 20, 2018)

I too wish all the best for the Sherman family. I love attending this event and look foreward to it all year. It is especially fun to stay Friday night and camp out.
What else or where else can a bike enthusiast go in the NW?


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 20, 2018)

Shawn Michael said:


> I too wish all the best for the Sherman family. I love attending this event and look foreward to it all year. It is especially fun to stay Friday night and camp out.
> What else or where else can a bike enthusiast go in the NW?



Howdy, I went to the Portland Swap Meet at the fairgrounds couple years ago. It's a car swap meet. but they have a separate area for the bicycle swap meet. It used to be mixed together, but the bicycle stuff got big enough to start their own swap in another part of the fairgrounds. It's pretty big and I really enjoyed it. Barry


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 10, 2018)

All set! Flying into PDX Thursday afternoon, coming back home early Mon morning. Can't wait!


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 10, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> All set! Flying into PDX Thursday afternoon, coming back home early Mon morning. Can't wait!



Cool, can't wait to meet you. Barry


----------



## prewarmachine (Aug 15, 2018)

Been looking forward to this event all year and I know, with the circumstances, it was possibly not going to happen.  Does anyone know if it is still up in the air or if it's something to put on the calendar?


----------



## Tim the Skid (Aug 16, 2018)

prewarmachine said:


> Been looking forward to this event all year and I know, with the circumstances, it was possibly not going to happen.  Does anyone know if it is still up in the air or if it's something to put on the calendar?




read this..... https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/iron-ranch-swap-meet-sept-15th.137013/


----------



## hawkster19 (Aug 24, 2018)

Dang....I'll miss this wingding by about 2 days! We're leaving from Seattle the 13th. Anyone have any fantastic bike shops along the PCH they can fill me in on? Sure wish we were out there through this swap.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 7, 2018)

One week away! Well looks like there will be more roosters then hens this year again.... :0.. it’s gonna be strange selling there...it’s all gonna disappear no more iron ranch... end of an era


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 7, 2018)

I can't wait!


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 12, 2018)

Almost there...better bring your rain coats... 0:


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 12, 2018)

redline1968 said:


> Almost there...better bring your rain coats... 0:



Saw that last night...looks like rain. Damn North West weather


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 12, 2018)

I wish some of that moisture would make over here on thae east side of the mountains. It's drier than a popcorn fart!


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 12, 2018)

You can have it all....we get more than enough around here.. let’s hope it’s not like a few years ago with a total monsoon that really killed the swap....light rain no probs...


barnyguey said:


> I wish some of that moisture would make over here on thae east side of the mountains. It's drier than a popcorn fart!


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 12, 2018)

C


redline1968 said:


> You can have it all....we get more than enough around here.. let’s hope it’s not like a few years ago with a total monsoon that really killed the swap....light rain no probs...



Cool, I'm looking forward to meeting you. I'll be there Friday evening. Barry


----------



## catfish (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 12, 2018)

For those that are interested, Derek(fatbike here on The Cabe), will be hosting an after swap ride in Portland,OR. Meet up spot is at Paydirt cocktail bar for dinner and drinks @6:00pm Sat, Sept 15th. Plenty of seating inside and out, with room to safely park your bikes.  Then we'll ride around and enjoy scenic Portland. We plan to stop off at another 2-3 spots to hang and have a drink. Make sure to bring lights and locks. Hope many of you can make it. See you there!

Paydirt

2724 Northeast Pacific Street, Portland, OR 97232
(503) 233-3655

https://g.co/kgs/Q6TsAK


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 12, 2018)

Will do...I Should be there....Friday afternoon.... I hope...:0


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 12, 2018)

You think i should pack a poncho just in case?


----------



## Schwinn499 (Sep 12, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> You think i should pack a poncho just in case?



Now is that a real pancho?....or a Sears pancho?


----------



## catfish (Sep 13, 2018)

Schwinn499 said:


> Now is that a real pancho?....or a Sears pancho?




Zappa!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 13, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> You think i should pack a poncho just in case?




I'm thinking you need to go with a traditional Pacific Northwest trash bag serape!


----------



## frampton (Sep 13, 2018)

I understand that this is the newest trend in Pacific Northwest raincoats.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 13, 2018)

frampton said:


> I understand that this is the newest trend in Pacific Northwest raincoats.
> 
> 
> View attachment 868152



Oh Jesus....


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 13, 2018)

Plenty of legroom. More than I can say about most prewar ballooners


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 13, 2018)

I'm bringing a rain coat for sure.


frampton said:


> I understand that this is the newest trend in Pacific Northwest raincoats.
> 
> 
> View attachment 868152



I could've went the rest of my life without seein' that!


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 13, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Plenty of legroom. More than I can say about most prewar ballooners
> View attachment 868197



Are you on your way?


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 13, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> Are you on your way?



Yessir. Flight delayed about 15min. Should be landing at PDX just before Noon.


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 13, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Yessir. Flight delayed about 15min. Should be landing at PDX just before Noon.



Cool, I'm flying out at 8:50 tonight.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 13, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> Cool, I'm flying out at 8:50 tonight.



Awesome flight! Got comped my snack and drink! 




Just landed and on my way to meet up with the guys. Then we head North...


----------



## whizzer kid (Sep 13, 2018)

Boris said:


> Thanks Mark, it needed to be said! As many people are already aware, Alan does indeed have cancer and this may and probably will be the last Iron Ranch as we know it, if it even happens. Hopefully he will defy the odds, and Iron Ranch will go on forever!!! In the meantime, yes, our thoughts and prayers do go out to Alan and his family. And in this cutthroat hobby, I hope he will be treated with the utmost respect and consideration he has earned.




Hi dave my pops (Bruce) is hopefully going !
If you see a shaggy looking biker with Flying 15 mc. Club sweater and a 64 hd trikeSay Hi!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boris (Sep 13, 2018)

Will do Eric, sorry you can't be here too.


----------



## whizzer kid (Sep 13, 2018)

Me too. .  Bummer to hear the bad news about it might be the last . My pops is a MC Plate hoarder / collector . Maybe some there I told him. I need a Og paint WZ frame  please look for me . Hopefully weather holds out too! Ttyl


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 13, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Awesome flight! Got comped my snack and drink!
> View attachment 868255
> 
> Just landed and on my way to meet up with the guys. Then we head North...
> View attachment 868256



I'm waiting and can't believe what a ghost town the airport is.





Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## sm2501 (Sep 13, 2018)

See you guys tomorrow evening...


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 13, 2018)

sm2501 said:


> See you guys tomorrow evening...



See you then Scott.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 13, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> See you then Scott.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk



Howdy 






Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 13, 2018)

Rain. Boo.


----------



## 509clunk (Sep 14, 2018)

En route !! See y’all there


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 14, 2018)

509clunk said:


> En route !! See y’all there



See you there man

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 14, 2018)

Good luck. Rain not till sat eve!  I really hate rain on swap days.. ...looks more like the women from Vancouver not Portland ....lol 


frampton said:


> I understand that this is the newest trend in Pacific Northwest raincoats.
> 
> 
> View attachment 868152


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 14, 2018)

Got rained on last night. Hope it holds out til the swap is over Sat night. Come by and say Hi.


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 14, 2018)

Can't wait to get there







fordmike65 said:


> Got rained on last night. Hope it holds out til the swap is over Sat night. Come by and say Hi.View attachment 868599



Down here at my buddy's tattoo shop in Ballard. He's going to do a tattoo and then we're going to start loading up and heading that way



Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 14, 2018)

Going out about 6+ ish traffic sucks here well I’m in the air on it might leave morning getting old I guess....lol


----------



## 509clunk (Sep 15, 2018)

Friday finds


----------



## 5760rj (Sep 15, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 816200



wow, cant believe this photo on this advertisement event, crazy......


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 15, 2018)

We're still trying to get their guys will be there in half hour







509clunk said:


> Friday finds View attachment 868836




Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 15, 2018)

Good times...


----------



## slick (Sep 15, 2018)

Bring this bike as your carry on luggage for me Mike.


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 15, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Good times...
> View attachment 869067
> 
> View attachment 869068
> ...



Great photos, I had a good time meeting everybody today. I want to thank all you guys for your input and helping me figure out the names of people that own different bicycles and such. I'm more inspired than ever!

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## sm2501 (Sep 16, 2018)

It was a great meet and glad to see several Cabe’rs! Made some nice scores there and at a few visits to some old time collectors in Seattle and Portland. Was lucky enough to be able to buy a few items from Alan Himself that he was holding back.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sm2501 (Sep 16, 2018)

Missed out on this one by a few minutes-









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sm2501 (Sep 16, 2018)

This one was too big to even consider.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 16, 2018)

sm2501 said:


> This one was too big to even consider.
> 
> View attachment 869446
> 
> ...


----------



## Boris (Sep 16, 2018)

GREAT GATHERING!!!!!! Really nice to see everyone once again and meeting *SOME* CABE members. Pretty sure the long trek was worthwhile for all that made it. Especially grateful to all CABE members and attendees that purchased a reflector or two from me.
Wasn't ever going to buy another bike, much less a Shelby...but I did.
Good to see that Alan was out and about and able to enjoy himself as best he could. I think everyone was very respectful of the situation, and I'm sure Alan realizes how grateful we are for opening his gates to us for so many years!
Hopefully this meet will be able to continue in some way, shape, or form at Iron Ranch, but if it can't, I hope another early Fall Meet can be arranged in the same general area. Too important of a gathering to just disappear like the Kent WA one did!


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 16, 2018)

Boris said:


> GREAT GATHERING!!!!!! Really nice to see everyone once again and meeting *SOME* CABE members. Pretty sure the long trek was worthwhile for all that made it. Especially grateful to all CABE members and attendees that purchased a reflector or two from me.
> Wasn't ever going to buy another bike, much less a Shelby...but I did.
> Good to see that Alan was out and about and able to enjoy himself as best he could. I think everyone was very respectful of the situation, and I'm sure Alan realizes how grateful we are for opening his gates to us for so many years!
> Hopefully this meet will be able to continue in some way, shape, or form at Iron Ranch, but if it can't, I hope another early Fall meet can be arranged in the same general area. Too important of a gathering to just disappear like the Kent WA one did!



Amen, I tried to meet as many of them as I could from the Sherman family and tell him how grateful I was. I had a great time and also met a lot of cool people. Barry

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Sep 16, 2018)

Great photos! Thanks for posting !


----------

